# LG announces prices and launch dates for 2017 OLED TVs



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the break-down of LG's 2017 OLED TV line-up:

OLED55C7P	55-inch	$3,499	March
OLED65C7P	65-inch	$4,499	February
OLED55E7P	55-inch	$4,499	May
OLED65E7P	65-inch	$5,999	March
OLED65G7P	65-inch	$6,999	March
OLED65W7P	65-inch	$7,999	February
OLED77G7P 77-inch $16,999 April
OLED77W7P 77-inch $19,999 July

Here's the link to all of LG's 2017 OLED TVs prices and .pdf spec sheets.

As we all know prices are the highest at launch so we include a 10% Rewards Credit and a 30 day price protection guarantee so early adopters can buy early in the model year with confidence.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Great C7 review by Chris Heinonen of Reference Home Theater.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Another well informed article on LG's 2017 OLED TVs at HDGuru.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

OLED is the only thing that would make me retire my plasma, so I've been watching this technology closely.


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, very expensive but I wish to get the OLED55C7P	55-inch! Interesting products for entertainment lovers like me.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Our second allocation of W7s are in the house! We were able to get enough W7s in this larger allotment so our store demo will be wall mounted today.


















More pic to come as we unpack and wall mount our showroom demo unit.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*Here's a link to an Instagram short video of the W7 Gallery Art.*

And here's a few photos of the Gallery Art. This panel is truly stunning in person. 














































Here's just one pic of our tech finishing the wall mounting in our showroom.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's just nuts! It's so thin it looks like he's putting a large black placemat on the wall.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Jim, since you are in NJ I hope you can stop by to see this beauty in person and also join us at our 2017 TV Shootout evaluation event. 

Here's a few more pics from our W7 showroom install.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to break a reliable rumor here, but a few moments ago I was informed that LG is most likely to raise the 55" and 65" C7 and E7 prices by $500 each at retail and the dealer costs is also proportionally going up. 

The reasons are constrained supply and higher than expected demand. 

Not an issue for those who have open orders with me or if we are q/c'ing and calibrating your C7, but after 6pm EST today, 3/16/17 the prices will go up.


----------

